# Citizenship application before 5 years of permanent residence



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I need your help regarding citizenship application.

Is it possible to apply for citizenship before completing 5 years of permanent residence? If possible, under which circumstances?

Secondly, if one was to wait for 5 years, should they apply for citizenship (by naturalisation) after may be 4 years of permanent residence (since applications tend to take some time before a decision is reached) or they must wait for all 5 years to be completed?

Thanx in advance


----------



## ZSA (Jun 13, 2015)

no update ?


----------

